# G Body Steering Column



## SlowLoudAndBangin' (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone know how to take apart a steering column on a g body??????


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

TEA DOES SOMEBODY KNOW. MY HIGHBEAM SWITCH IS BROKE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup, you just need a steering wheel puller and a lock plate compressor.


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty sure that you don't have to pull the wheel to replace the hi/low headlight switch. It is accessible at the bottom of the column. The advice below is for a B body, but all GM columns are the same

Remove the lower dash panel under the steering column. Now there are four bolts that you need to remove. Two of the bolts holds the steering column bracket and the other two hold the ignition and dimmer switches to the steering column. There is also the actuator rod that you must remove from the switch. Remove the bolts from the steering column bracket and let the column drop slightly. Now remove the bolts that attach the dimmer switch and disconnect the wires and the actuator rod.


----------



## SlowLoudAndBangin' (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah i tried doing it with the steering puller and we didnt get that far, what im trynna achieve is getting the plastic outer casing off so i can acess everything, because the problem i am having is that my tilt is broken so my column is soooo loose it just wobbles around everywhere which caused a wire to get pinched and short out, causing the car to shut off when it is driving.....................

i dont know if anyone else has had this problem before, but if you did i would appreciate it if u helped me out, thanx


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

the wobbly adjustable steering column is a common problem on G-bodies, there are 'apparently' (i havent opened mine up yet) two bolts behind the plastic cowl that you are trying to remove, you need to put some loctite on them and then tighten them up, i'll be doing mine soon but i need to get a steering wheel puller shipped over here before i can do anything 
Sweet'n'Sour grand prix was the same and it was so hard getting into the coloumn to do the bolts up a mig welder was shoved down there and a single spot weld onto each bolt was made to lock it ! (insider info )


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

found this for an elcamino, probably very similar....hope you're sitting down....

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:5aakkd...uk&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

and this for a Regal, pretty similar method but without the pics...

http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/suspension/t_steering.html


----------



## SlowLoudAndBangin' (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks man, hey by the way what do you think causes the wobblysteering column, my buddy says he thinks its from driving with his knee, what do you think?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

its just because the damn bolts wobble free over time.
I'm going to get stuck into mine when i can get a damn lockplate compressor and steering wheel remover sent to the UK for me.


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 2 2006, 05:50 AM~4756815
> *found this for an elcamino, probably very similar....hope you're sitting down....
> 
> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:5aakkd...uk&ct=clnk&cd=1
> *


It is accurate, I just rebuilt mine. I have done it several times but wanted a refresher.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

I had the same problem (wobbly column) on my cutty. It was the bolts all the way down near the tilt. I had to tighten them up and lock tight them. Be careful taking it apart cause pieces fly EVERYWHERE! Took 20 minutes to get to the bolts... took 2 hours to get everything back in place... :angry:


----------

